# My new creation: MC Hammer, System of a Down and girls washing cars - all in one vid



## henryk_kara (Oct 13, 2009)

This was nearly done last year, I think I even said that when I posted my Lady Gaga video back then... but took more time in the end. 
Anyway, here it is. A heavy cover of MC Hammer's "U can't touch this" with some System of a Down thrown in for taste. \m/

And some girls washing cars.

Sorry, no 2BM, I went for the visual effect this time :car:


----------

